# in which



## Qcumber

I'd like to check whether I have mastered _kung saán_ as a relative pronoun.
Is my translation correct?
*This is the newspaper in which I have read that the President was going to resign.*
*= Itó ang páhayagán kung saán nábása kóng magbíbitíw ang Pangúlo.*


----------



## youtin

Correct!


----------



## Qcumber

youtin said:


> Correct!


Thank you, Youtin.


----------

